

Mark Zuckerberg -- I Fear My Facebook Stalker - BenSchaechter
http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/07/mark-zuckerberg-restraining-order-facebook-social-network-santa-clara-county-stalker-letters-priscilla-chan/

======
naqabas
Maybe this will get Facebook to change the privacy settings again.

